# Canon Inc. Releases Q3 Results for 2017



## Canon Rumors Guy (Oct 25, 2017)

```
<em> Operating Results and Financial Conditions</em></p>
<p><strong>2017 Third Quarter in Review

</strong>Looking back at the global economy in the third quarter of 2017, the U.S. economy continued to grow steadily as employment conditions continued to improve and consumer spending was stable. In Europe, unemployment rate decreased and capital investment showed signs of recovery mainly in such developed countries as Germany. The Chinese economy rallied due to public investments and the economies of emerging countries continued to realize moderate growth due to strong exports. In Japan, corporate earnings improved and consumer spending showed signs of recovery. As a result, the global economy overall continued to realize moderate growth……..</p>
<p><!--more--></p>
<p><strong>Results by Segment:

</strong>Within the Imaging System Business Unit, although sales volume of interchangeable-lens digital cameras declined compared with the previous year, owing to the shrinking market, unit sales of such newly launched models as EOS 6D Mark II enjoyed solid demand, allowing Canon to maintain the top share in the U.S., Japan, and major countries in Europe. As for digital compact cameras, sales of high-value-added models enjoyed solid demand; supported by healthy demand for the newly launched G9 X Mark II, part of the high-image-quality PowerShot G-series lineup, leading to an increase in unit sales from the same period of the previous year…….</p>


<p><strong>Outlook

</strong>As for the outlook in the fourth quarter, the U.S. economy is expected to continue to recover as employment conditions and corporate earnings steadily improve. The European economy is expected to recover slowly due to increasing uncertainty surrounding the U.K.’s decision to leave the EU. Looking at China, the economy is expected to stabilize through changes in fiscal policy, while emerging economies, such as those of Southeast Asia, Russia and Brazil, are expected to recover along with the rising price of natural resources. With regard to the Japanese economy, the outlook indicates a trend of gradual recovery supported by improved employment conditions. Overall, the pace of recovery of the global economy is expected to grow stronger, despite such concerns as increasing geopolitical risks….</p>
<p><strong><a href="http://www.canon.com/ir/results/2017/rslt2017q3e.pdf">Read the full reports from Canon Inc (PDF)</a></strong></p>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## neuroanatomist (Oct 25, 2017)

Canon Rumors said:


> ...unit sales of such newly launched models as EOS 6D Mark II enjoyed solid demand, allowing Canon to maintain the top share...



Well, we all knew the camera would be a flop based on the DPR review and all of the heat it received on CR forums. :

Now we have proof by the numbers from the people who actually have the data.


----------



## Ozarker (Oct 26, 2017)

neuroanatomist said:


> Canon Rumors said:
> 
> 
> > ...unit sales of such newly launched models as EOS 6D Mark II enjoyed solid demand, allowing Canon to maintain the top share...
> ...



One must wonder just how high Canon's market share would be if all Canon users weren't jumping ship. We are all jumping ship, aren't we? :'(


----------



## lucuias (Oct 26, 2017)

canon 6Dmark II have solid demand :


----------



## canonic (Oct 26, 2017)

neuroanatomist said:


> Canon Rumors said:
> 
> 
> > ...unit sales of such newly launched models as EOS 6D Mark II enjoyed solid demand, allowing Canon to maintain the top share...
> ...



... in the meantime, the other companies are focusing on *solid* cameras not _solid_ demands.
Besides, where are the numbers?


----------



## Woody (Oct 26, 2017)

canonic said:


> ... in the meantime, the other companies are focusing on *solid* cameras not _solid_ demands.
> Besides, where are the numbers?



From Jan-Sep 2017, Canon sold a total of 3.82 million ILC. Waiting for CIPA to release the Sep 2017 shipment numbers to estimate Canon's market share.

However, from Jan-Jun 2017, Canon's market share was >= 43.8% (Canon provided the number of cameras sold while CIPA gave the shipment figures).

One thing you can be certain of is that Canon will not be dethroned from their top position in the 2017 ILC market.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Oct 26, 2017)

canonic said:


> ... in the meantime, the other companies are focusing on *solid* cameras not _solid_ demands.



Well, that probably explains why the other companies don't sell nearly as many ILCs as Canon.


----------



## canonic (Oct 26, 2017)

neuroanatomist said:


> canonic said:
> 
> 
> > ... in the meantime, the other companies are focusing on *solid* cameras not _solid_ demands.
> ...



... oh boy ... when the time comes, you earned for sure a canon dslr in your grave as gift from canon.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Oct 26, 2017)

canonic said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > canonic said:
> ...



What part of what I said do you not understand? Or is it just that you have no clue about how (successful) businesses actually run? Or maybe, you're suggesting that the people who are demanding Canon cameras are idiots, and prefer weak products? 

Apparently, factual information offends you somehow. I suggest you learn to deal with it.


----------



## jeffa4444 (Oct 26, 2017)

neuroanatomist said:


> canonic said:
> 
> 
> > neuroanatomist said:
> ...



Some support from where it counts.

We are running a lighting & camera rental business in London & Paris for professional stills / lower end professional video market. 
Our inventory of Canon 5DMKIII / IV is four times higher than the Nikon D810 / 850 and we have a 'few" Sony r7s II cameras. Similar picture in our lens stocking all supported by actual rentals & customer demand. 

Secondly as a 6D owner (Im retaining the camera as a back-up body to my 5DS) I bought the 6D MKII when it came out and whilst it doesn't move the DR on it isn't worse than the original 6D. Its better in every other parameter however and ultimately where it counts produces well defined & sharper images so the nay-sayers at DXO (never rated their testing methods anyway) and DPR only really focused on one point DR and thus condemned it out of hand.


----------



## rrcphoto (Oct 26, 2017)

Woody said:


> canonic said:
> 
> 
> > ... in the meantime, the other companies are focusing on *solid* cameras not _solid_ demands.
> ...



canon's projecting a 48% marketshare based upon their market data (5.5 million and 11.4 million total ILC's for 2017).

IMO the real battle is being fought for #2, not for #1.

Sony and Nikon are going to battle it out, however, Sony still is pretty low; having around a <14% actual marketshare.

it's basically canon with half the market, nikon with half of canon's and sony with half of nikon's.. and the table scraps for everyone else.

which is why you see Sony glorifying that they are #2 in the full frame market, among men with the age of 24-36, who like to wear black, and have no tattoos.

I would love to see the breakout from Canon between Mirrorless and DSLR. Even though this quarter they haven't explicitly mentioned mirrorless sales overall, the numbers must still be going good.


----------



## unfocused (Oct 26, 2017)

rrcphoto said:


> ...IMO the real battle is being fought for #2, not for #1.
> 
> Sony and Nikon are going to battle it out, however, Sony still is pretty low; having around a <14% actual marketshare...



Yes. I've tried to make this point as well. Canon Rumors forum participants think everything is about Canon, but the aggressive moves we see Nikon and Sony making are the result of their competition with one another. Nikon absolutely cannot afford to drop to the #3 position and Sony is doing everything in their power to displace Nikon.

Certainly neither one would mind picking up a bit of market share against Canon, but it's not their primary goal.

Canon behaves just as one would expect a market leader to behave. They keep plugging away providing the same solid products that have earned them the top market position. That's not to say they aren't innovative, but they don't take any risks that might tarnish the brand and they price their products competitively, but not at fire sale prices. I suspect both Nikon and Sony are operating on much smaller margins and maybe at margins that are on the bubble between profit and loss.


----------



## unfocused (Oct 26, 2017)

canonic said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > Canon Rumors said:
> ...





neuroanatomist said:


> ...Apparently, factual information offends you somehow. I suggest you learn to deal with it.



While I don't like to give credence to any troll, "canonic" does have at least one valid point. Canon's reference to "solid demand" for the 6DII is pretty thin soup, especially since I've noticed that it isn't exactly burning up the Amazon Best Seller's list either. It's been consistently behind the 5DIV and even the 5DIII and original 6D. That's in pretty sharp contrast to the 6D, which was king of the full frames on the list of best sellers for several years. 

On a personal note, I'm kind of rooting against the 6DII for purely selfish reasons. I'd like to get a second full-frame body and the sooner the price drops and the Canon store starts carrying refurbs the better.


----------



## rrcphoto (Oct 26, 2017)

unfocused said:


> rrcphoto said:
> 
> 
> > ...IMO the real battle is being fought for #2, not for #1.
> ...



canon has around a 15% margin - the last time I checked that's more than the two combined.


----------



## Talys (Oct 27, 2017)

unfocused said:


> On a personal note, I'm kind of rooting against the 6DII for purely selfish reasons. I'd like to get a second full-frame body and the sooner the price drops and the Canon store starts carrying refurbs the better.



LOL. I love it. "Oh Camera Gods, I beseech thee, let the 6DII perform poorly, that I may buy one cheaper!" ;D

I do agree that the language used about 6DII was as unspecific as it gets, though it's pretty much par for the course.

A hypothetical that is interesting, though is, if 6DII underperformed _what overperformed to make up the difference_? Surely not 7DII. 5DIV? That would be amazing. 80D? 77D? Rebels?


----------

